# What to do/see/eat in DC?



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm spending a few days in DC (actual Silver Springs, MA) soon. I won't have a lot of time, but I will have a car. What is there that I shouldn't miss? Tourist traps, LFS, great food, whatever. I'm taking suggestions


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Myself, I have to , one day make a pilgrimage to see the "wall". The Vietnam veteran's memorial. In my heart, as a Vietnam vet, I just gotta see it before I die.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the Smithsonian, of course, and the National Aquarium. There are TWO national aquariums, by the way, one on DC and one in Baltimore. Both are worth a visit.
DC is mostly slums, pawnshops, liquor stores, gangsta turf, and embassies dotted with touristy stuff. Pay attention to your surroundings at all times and stay near the touristy stuff, where the cops still have a tentative grip on things.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been to Baltimore's aquarium. Nice, I remember a big tank of rainbowfish.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Going to the ACA convention?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, going on Wed. so I'll have 2 mornings to mess around.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm going down Saturday; hate to miss the auction on Sunday, but just don't have the time to spare. Besides, I'm pretty well stocked up already and have fish breeding/growing in multiple tanks now. No room to set up more tanks...
The Smithsonian is definitely worth checking out, only thing is it's so big and has so much to see. 
You might have time to check this out: http://www.houseoftropicals.net/ 
Unfortunately, the other good one in the area closed down last month.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well I made it to Air & Space and went back to the aquarium in Baltimore because we were meeting someone. The aquarium is still nice, but way too hot and crowded. Stay away in July. The brichardi have taken over the Tang. tank. Maybe I'll get back someday. Got a 2nd place medal and a 3rd with fish I entered mainly to give them tank for the weekend before they go in the auction (and because Mom likes to show). Probably won't stay for the full auction, I have plenty of cichlids and its a long way home. I should've tried to meet you, T & B. Do you want some free Limia perugiae?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Congrats on the awards, they're something nice to take home from the show. I would have liked to put my breeding pair of oblongums in the show and sold some juvies if I hadn't lost them all. All the other cichlids I have are too common to bother with, and with the ACA catfish aren't an option. 
I found out Thursday that I had to work today, so I wasn't able to make it down. Got off work at 11:00 Friday night, and had to be back in at 9:00 Saturday morning. Only got 2.5 hours of sleep, no way was I fit to drive down after work even if I wouldn't already have missed almost everything going for the day.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

emc....does the air and space museum still have one of the gemini space capsules in the lobby...probably not...i imagine they change the lobby fairly often...
i was in the navy and part of the program for capsule recovery...got to meet several of the astronauts and even got to sit in a capsule....i thought the museum was fantastic...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There was definitely a space capsule in the lobby, but I think it was Apollo's. You can see what's where on their web site. http://www.nasm.si.edu/ I wish I had looked before I went. The SR-71 blackbird my sister wanted to see has been moved to a separate hanger at Dullles airport. You can visit it there, but we didn't make it out there this trip.

Its really surreal to see so many planes, rockets, even skylab in a building. I would definitely go back when I have more time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is another one much closer to you. It's at the Air Force Armament Museum at Fort Walton Beach.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks, that is much closer. I spent a week in Destin once and enjoyed the beach and shopping. i will definitely tell my sister.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

as for something to do, how about yell at your politicians to do their job!


----------

